# Sinn 6000 Frankfurt?



## enthusiast (Jul 16, 2009)

Anyone own this piece? What has been your experience? For some reason the 6000 doesn't get much mention on this forum.

(at almost $4,000 on watchbuys, it is one of the more expensive SINN's).

I got some hands-on time with a used one at a second hand dealer, instantly fell in love. But was told the watch wasn't keeping time (I think it was gaining time, he said) and he was going to repair it.

Anyway, I _still _don't own one, the 6000's seem to be really rare on the used market so I'm thinking the 6000 is not a popular model?

Is my only option to buy new?


----------



## Mathias (Sep 11, 2008)

Scored it on a real life auction, for a very good price.

In Belgium Sinn isn't very well know ... My luck b-)


Great piece, great movement ... (Nice hidden date  )


----------



## DMurray (Jan 4, 2007)

I've had my 6000 for nearly 3 years. I'm still blown away how good it looks. 

But, it sits in a different class from the standard "tool watch" Sinns, it's quite elegant and classy in comparison to say a 903, but some find it stands a little too high to be a dress watch. 

It's not my only Sinn, I have a U2 for rough work, and a 903 for general wear and tear, but the 6000 is more formal and consequently gets handled more carefully.

You won't be disappointed with it, being a Sinn, it can handle being "handled"!

Derek M.


----------



## enthusiast (Jul 16, 2009)

To me, the 6000 is nearly the perfect watch. It's elegant, it's sporty. It looks appropriate with a suit and fits nicely when worn casually with jeans. 

I liken it to my fathers Rolex Submariner, which I watched him wear for years, day after day, to work and to play. This watch, the Sinn 6000, is just as versatile (and much more modern). 

I want one for my very own. I can taste it! Got to have it!


----------



## Haf (Aug 9, 2009)

I would also love to have a 6000 or 6060 Sinn, beautiful and functional watches.


----------



## enthusiast (Jul 16, 2009)

Anyone with a SINN 6000 care to post some wrist shots (and maybe post the size of their wrist for context)? 

The diameter is listed as 38.5 mm but does anyone know if this includes the crown?

And actually, generally speaking, this has always confused me. When watch diameters are given for any brand of watch do they mean to include the crown or case only?


----------



## Mathias (Sep 11, 2008)

The case is 38.5 ... without crown.

But it looks as big as my Chronomat (40.5) ...

Big glas etc ...


----------



## mdj (May 27, 2007)

I just ordered a Sinn 6000 and I'm ecstatic!! 
Cannot wait to receive it.


----------



## elribor (Aug 12, 2009)

It's really nice !, I've it, I'm sure you will be happy to get it, enjoy it !!. :-!


----------



## mebiuspower (Sep 24, 2009)

Just picked this up last week at Sinn factory. Luckily they had the Valjoux 7750 version still available so I grabbed that over the Selita SW500.


----------



## uconnkoala (Apr 11, 2017)

I've been contemplating an airplane ride over to Frankfurt to go ooogle the showroom in person, it sounds like it would be a fun trip.

I know this is a long shot, but any chance you saw a 6015 over there while you were browsing around? Haven't had much luck finding it anywhere else.


----------



## mebiuspower (Sep 24, 2009)

uconnkoala said:


> I've been contemplating an airplane ride over to Frankfurt to go ooogle the showroom in person, it sounds like it would be a fun trip.
> 
> I know this is a long shot, but any chance you saw a 6015 over there while you were browsing around? Haven't had much luck finding it anywhere else.


I bought mine at the factory and the 6015 is discontinued so I don't think they'd still have it in the showroom.


----------



## Radharc (Nov 23, 2010)

mebiuspower said:


> Just picked this up last week at Sinn factory. Luckily they had the Valjoux 7750 version still available so I grabbed that over the Selita SW500.


Hey, question for you re: the 6000 -- how is the internal bezel action? Is it smooth, or does it ratchet? Is it loose or tight? And do the markers line up with the indexes? For example, they appear to be slightly off in mdj's post upthread (but that could be a function of rotation).

Sorry for all the questions. I am seriously considering the 6096 and it appears to use the same internal bezel.


----------



## rapsac1971 (Sep 22, 2014)

Radharc said:


> mebiuspower said:
> 
> 
> > Just picked this up last week at Sinn factory. Luckily they had the Valjoux 7750 version still available so I grabbed that over the Selita SW500.
> ...


Was at the factory today, bought a 103 St Sa Ar. The internal bezel of the 6000 sort of ratchets (per hour). But the one at the factory was also not 100% aligned. Fabously looking watch though.


----------



## Radharc (Nov 23, 2010)

rapsac1971 said:


> Was at the factory today, bought a 103 St Sa Ar.


Congrats! That's an awesome watch.



rapsac1971 said:


> The internal bezel of the 6000 sort of ratchets (per hour). But the one at the factory was also not 100% aligned. Fabously looking watch though.


Thanks! Really appreciate the reconnaissance. That's ominous though -- it would be an absolute deal-killer for me if the bezel doesn't line up with the indexes.


----------



## rapsac1971 (Sep 22, 2014)

Radharc said:


> rapsac1971 said:
> 
> 
> > Was at the factory today, bought a 103 St Sa Ar.
> ...


You're welcome and thanks. Really happy with my new 103. Already own a 756, now bling and anti-bling to choose from ;-)
Re the 6000: It may be due to all the handling by visitors, don't know. The watch looked awesome, especially the dial is a very deep shimmering black.
Perhaps contact Sinn and ask a question about it? If they can make sure to send an aligned one?


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

I have a 6000 since 2001 and it is a great watch. The internal bezel line up with the indexes perfectly.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Radharc (Nov 23, 2010)

rapsac1971 said:


> Perhaps contact Sinn and ask a question about it? If they can make sure to send an aligned one?


That's what I am thinking -- or asking Watchbuys. I have bought multiple watches from them, I don't mind asking for a pristine piece. I am a few months away from purchase regardless and am hoping some real world pics/reviews surface in the interim.



wkw said:


> I have a 6000 since 2001 and it is a great watch. The internal bezel line up with the indexes perfectly.


Thank you so much for the input + pic. That gives me some comfort. The 6096 really checks all the boxes for me otherwise&#8230;


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

The 6060 GMT @ 38.5mm is very tempting. I currently own 356 copper that fits my skinny wrist very well and can attest to the durability of the watch. Lurking around the watch buys website and also considering the 556iB, perhaps it's time to reconsolidate the collection and concentrate on a Sinn grouping.


----------



## mebiuspower (Sep 24, 2009)

Mine appears to line up...


----------



## mebiuspower (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## Radharc (Nov 23, 2010)

mebiuspower said:


> Mine appears to line up...


First off, thanks for the pics. Appreciate it.

Second, and I hope I don't ruin your day, the 3 looks way off the index in both pics. Is that just an optical illusion from the angle?


----------



## mebiuspower (Sep 24, 2009)

That's because the inner bezel is raised and it's angled.


----------



## Radharc (Nov 23, 2010)

mebiuspower said:


> That's because the inner bezel is raised and it's angled.


Good to know -- maybe all these pics on the internet are misleading. Thanks for the input, I appreciate it.

Hopefully later this year I will post some 6096 pics to this thread...


----------

